# Lancer LT 1500 Heat Press, Plastisol Transfers - Help!



## DSI (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I just received some plastisol transfers (glitter, therefore, cold peel) and am trying to press them onto 100% cotton tees myself using an old Lancer 1500 borrowed from a friend, I am a newbie and having some issues, would appreciate any help.

1st Attempt: 375 degrees F, 12 seconds, waited 3 minutes to cool then peeled. Result: only 5% of transfer actually stuck to fabric

2nd Attempt: 375 degrees F, 15 seconds, 3 min cooldown then peeled. Result: only 50% of transfer adhered to shirt - inside center of design didnt' stick to tee

3rd Attempt: 400 degrees F, 15 seconds, 3 min. cooldown. Result: better adherence, but still 5-10% of image didn't stick to tee

I also don't know how to adjust the pressure on this press - any help/advice is much appreciated!

Thanks!

Dale


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Dale. Maybe someone is familiar with that heat press. I am not. Are you rubbing the transfer with a cloth or eraser after finishing the pressing? That might help.


----------



## DSI (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Ed, great tip, it's an older press so maybe the pressure isn't as even as it could be, will try this for sure!

Dale


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

First, I would suggest cutting up a transfer and testing on a ruined shirt.

It has been a while since I've done a glitter transfer. Are you sure they are cold peel? Have you tried doing a warm or hot peel? You may want to get an infrared thermometer and test the temperature of your platen. Also make sure you pre-warming the bottom pad. I've never found pressure to be particularly critical but I've read that you can place a dollar bill on top the shirt, clamp, and there should be a good bit of resistance to pull the bill out.


----------



## DSI (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Rick! I'll def. try different peel methods as I have a few extra transfers. My understanding was that glitter/metallic transfers are cold peel, but I am new to this process, so I'm not totally sure. Also, thx for the tips re: warming the bottom platen, pressure + infrared thermometer

Dale


----------

